# كيفية التعامل مع الحريق في المطبخ



## شبكشي (8 مارس 2010)

انظروا الي المشهد ادناة لتفادي بعض الحرائق المنزلية وكيفية التعامل معها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 مارس 2010)

ملف مفيد ومعبر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً مشهد معبر أتمنى أن نستفيد منه.


----------



## عمروصلاح (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------

